# Icotec GC320 or GC350



## Aarow019 (Sep 1, 2010)

I am looking at getting one of these calls and wondered if anyone had any experience/thoughts concerning these calls.

The GC350 is programmable and comes with 24 pre-loaded calls.

The GC320 is not programmable, but also comes with 24 pre-loaded calls (possible a better selection, too) and comes with a decoy.

I have found the GC350 for $116 and the GC320 for $135. I am curious which one you would purchase between the 2 and why. Thanks for your feedback!


----------



## Aarow019 (Sep 1, 2010)

I got a little anxious and ended up ordering the GC350. I figured it would be cheaper to buy a decoy than upgrade to a programmable call later.


----------



## wolverines (Jan 29, 2007)

Aarow019 said:


> I got a little anxious and ended up ordering the GC350. I figured it would be cheaper to buy a decoy than upgrade to a programmable call later.


Mojo makes a great stand alone decoy for around $40 I think. I have one, but since have gone to a decoy that attaches to my FoxPro. I like being able to turn it on and off with my remote. I got set up a couple times with the Mojo only to realize I forgot to turn it on. Other than that, great decoy...


----------



## Aarow019 (Sep 1, 2010)

Thanks, wolverines. I will check those out. 


wolverines said:


> Mojo makes a great stand alone decoy for around $40 I think. I have one, but since have gone to a decoy that attaches to my FoxPro. I like being able to turn it on and off with my remote. I got set up a couple times with the Mojo only to realize I forgot to turn it on. Other than that, great decoy...


----------

